

First-achievement-unlocked (VLC for WinRT) - jbk
http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2014/First-achievement-unlocked

======
jbk
This is our first beta release of VLC on the WinRT platform and is now only
for x86 (not Windows RT).

